# PFD Laws in VIC?



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone know what the law is regarding PFD's & Kayaks in VIC ? I assume they are compulsory for any yakking, lake, river or ocean ?

I find them a total pain in the butt, very cumbersome and restrictive but I guess deemed necessary by the powers that be. :shock: 

Funny thing is, as a young bloke I used to surf. Arguably equally or even more dangerous than yakking, yet I can't recall ever being told I had to wear a life jacket 

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

SgtWilson said:


> I find them a total pain in the butt, very cumbersome and restrictive but I guess deemed necessary by the powers that be.


G'Day Paul,
Yep - agree with how restrictive & hot (in Qld) they can be!!!
(maybe I need to look at different types???)

Found this link - maybe worth a look -
http://member.melbpc.org.au/~trinc/lifejackets.html

Don't think you will be too ecstatic after reading it though.....  
I guess at sea - manditory.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Bruce,

Thanks for that link.

Hmm, yes. I may need to try a few lighter ones out. The one I am using is quite bulky.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

You could try the yoke style life jackets I use one all the time and don't even know you have it on.








PFD-1
Only problem with this type is if for some reason you get knocked unconscious before you pull the release cord you have no flotation


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Had my first session with my inflatable today, did not even know I had it on. $90 well spent.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

SgtWilson said:


> Anyone know what the law is regarding PFD's & Kayaks in VIC ?


Yep - its compulsory in Victoria (and SA) at all times for Kayaks - see quote below from http://www.marinesafety.vic.gov.au/Web1 ... enDocument

_Wearing of PFDs on recreational vessels at all times

All occupants of the following vessels are required to wear a specified PFD when under way and when in an open area of the vessel:

Power driven vessels up to and including 4.8 metres (m) in length 
Off-the-beach sailing yachts 
Personal watercraft 
Canoes, kayaks and rowing boats 
Pedal boats and fun boats 
Kite boards and sail boards 
Recreational tenders._


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> SgtWilson said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the law is regarding PFD's & Kayaks in VIC ?
> ...


Thanks Andrew,

Cheers,

Paul


----------

